
Game Over for Coal: Scientists Nail Down Pesky Perovskite Solar Cell Problem - vezycash
https://cleantechnica.com/2018/02/01/game-coal-scientists-nail-pesky-perovskite-solar-cell-problem/
======
masonic
Sloppy reporting and childish political swipes. ("President" with an asterisk?
_Classy!_ )

